# Blood when wiping



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all, I go through stages or a few days to a week at times when I can have blood on the paper when cleaning up. This morning I had a small bm, 1 st since yesterday am. I did have to strain quite hard and when wiping there was quite a bit of blood on the paper, rest if the wipes were ok.Question is is this some sort of irritation causing the?Had colonoscopy in feb this year so surly nothing could have appeared to start causing this right?Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions.Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually from an internal hemorrhoid which they may not have even felt noting on the colonoscopy (or told you about it) as they are very common and can bleed from a hard to pass stool even when totally in the range of what is normal for any healthy human to have.An anal fissure can also bleed and that can happen at any time.you might ask if they saw any internal hemorrhagic but blood on the paper usually is that and like I said they are very common even with healthy people who don't have GI issues.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi IPPOI have hemmorhoids and i get blood on the toilet paper a lot when i wipe myself.If you are worrying maybe you could go to the Doctor and have them take a look.


----------



## Gardenia (May 17, 2010)

It sounds like an anal fissure. I had that a few monnths ago. I had been taking painkillers with codiene and it made my stools hard and I noticed blood on the toilet paper and a stinging sensation like a cut. The dr gave me a cream to use and it has healed. This was 7 months ago and I haven't had it since then. Go see a dr for medication ..meanwhile eat prunes and fiber and drink water to soften the stools.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I would go for an anal fissure too. I had this as well and my doctor told me that if the blood comes at the end of the BM and only on the toilet paper and it is bright red then it is either a hemorrhoid or a fissure, there nothing else it can be. The version has been confirmed by my father who's a doctor and a 'hemorrhoid victim' since a young age. In fact, if the fissure or hemorrhoid gets too big you can get blood on your underwear too, just like a ... female period of sorts. Big internal hemorrhoids are to be watched and kept under observation though as they can degenerate into worse things. If you think yours are like this speak with your doctor, there are plenty of good treatments for those.


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,This again!!!Was ok really since this post, but yesterday I had 2 BM's during the day and when wiping it was sore and stinged a little...Then when going to the toilet last night I had a sharp pain when passing my bm and blood when i cleaned up, again this morning, sharp sting right at the outer side of my bum and bright liquid blood again on paper and a little in the bowl. Freaked me out a little, AHHHH... This is not ideal as I am going away today for a few days for work. Have packed my wet wipes!!!!!! I can almost identify where the sore spot it and if using normal paper blood tends to be in the same spot. Does this sound like a tear or something, is that what a fissure is?????Any advice on how to help heal it or what it could be..Thanks all..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard to tell if it is a fissure or a hemorrhoid. (they can be mostly internal). Yep a fissure is basically a little tear in the skin down there.I'd start with OTC hemorrhoid cream (like preparation H) or a diaper rash cream (like A&D ointment) as they are both soothing and should help things heal.If it doesn't heal on it's own with a bit of OTC support then see the doctor. There are some prescription creams they can use to help heal fissures.


----------

